# next fur con



## mick220788 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi,
does anybody know when & where the next best fur convetion is going to happen please let me know


----------



## Caedman (Sep 15, 2012)

Midwest Furfest, some say the third largest furry convention in the world, takes place November 16-18 in Rosemont IL. Do a search for the name for more info.


----------



## WingDog (Sep 15, 2012)

Rainfurrest will be happening September 27'th-30th in Seattle, Washington. It's a pretty great con


----------



## Aldino (Sep 15, 2012)

Fangcon is October 26-28 in Nasheville TN I don't think its the absolute largest but its gotten some attention over the years and if you are not far would certainly be worth the trip.


----------



## Teal (Sep 15, 2012)

You don't have to just go to the biggest. Going to close cons can save you lots of money.

We need to re-make the list of cons. -_-


----------



## Ricky (Sep 15, 2012)

WingDog said:


> Rainfurrest will be happening September 27'th-30th in Seattle, Washington. It's a pretty great con



Yeah, I had a lot of fun when I went there.  I'm pretty sure I've been there twice.

I was almost thinking of going this year but certain life situations need to get handled and FC is just around the corner.

Also, biggest =/= best.

My favorite cons have always been the ones in a single hotel that has nice chill space with waiters and drinks.

I didn't really like AC (which is the biggest) because it was so spread out and there wasn't anywhere to just socialize except this one big room that looked like a public High School cafeteria (yuck, no thanks!)

Then again, some people love AC. There's a lot of organized activities if you like didactic bullshit.

Personally I consider it a vacation and I want to HAVE FUN and not learn.


----------



## Arlo (Sep 20, 2012)

Furlaxation in Columbus, OH  Sept. 28-30.


----------

